# Frog/Toad in my bathroom



## AdmKlondikebar (Jul 30, 2010)

Found a frog/toad (not sure) in my bathroom. Thought I'd share:










Nikon D40, 55mm, 1.0s, f/5.6 ISO 200.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Those slowpokes get run over with my lawnmower.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Those slowpokes get run over with my lawnmower.


You use your lawnmower in the bathroom? Now THAT is man-scaping!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice!


----------

